# Errore applet orologio in gnome

## Chetto

Da quando ho emerso gnome non funziona l'orologio sulla barra dei menù, l'errore che mi viene ritornato in una finestra è: che il pannello ha riscontrato un problema nel caricamento di :[b][OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet/b]. Che posso fare?

----------

## Chetto

Qualcuno sa darmi un'idea?

----------

## randomaze

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Qualcuno sa darmi un'idea?

 

"Mi ha dato un problema" non vuol dire molto. Il problema può essere dovuto al fatto che non trova l'eseguibile/libreria, che il file é corrotto o che é linkato con le librerie sbagliate. Qual'é il messaggio esatto?

In ogni caso, puoi cercare in quale pacchetto si trova questo GNOME_ClockApplet e provare a riemergere il pacchetto in questione.

Non so dirti di più perché non uso gnome...

----------

## Chetto

Sì infatti ma io dicevo un'idea anche su come fare a scoprire di più sull'errore perchè quello è tutto quello che mi dice quando cerco di aggiungere l'applet dell'orologio al pannello, mi compare una finestra e basta. In caso di programmi di solito avvio da shell così vedo il problema ma qui non so come fare sinceramente....

----------

## Onip

guarda in

```
~/.xsession-errors
```

----------

